# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  حــــــــــــــــــوار شعـــــــــــــــــرى (للشعراء فقط)

## أحمد طايل

أعزائى 
كل شاعر مبدع فى المنتدى
ماذا ترون فى عرض أتمنى أن يلقى قبولكم وهو من نوع طريف وجديد شيئا ما وأعتقد أنه سيستحث كثيرين على متابعته ..أن نتجادل ونتحاور ونتناقش ونتبارز بالشعر على أن يكون ذلك تحت الشروط التالية
1. أن يكون الرد بالشعر العربى الفصيح
2. أن يكون شعرا مقفى وليس شعرا حرا ( مع أننى أكتب الحر أكثر) ولكنى أهدف لإحياء تراث جميل.
3.يسمح بالمداعبات اللغوية والمبادحة والاستفزاز أحيانا دون المساس بكرامة أحد أو بالحياء العام .
4. أن يكون الحوار متتابعا متسلسلا ولكل من يشارك برد أن يتابع الحوار أو يعلق على آخر ماجاء فيه ببيت من الشعر
وسأبدأ... وفى انتظار الرد
5. لا يسمح بالردود النثرية أو التعليقات المكتوبة نثرا
و يا حبذا لو تم تثبيت هذا الموضوع من جهة المنتدى



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=1 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
ليت شعرى هل هناك زميل     يستطيع الحديث بالأشعار
يستطيع انتقاء بعض كلام       فى حديث موقع بالشرار[/poem]

----------


## حلا

*فكرة جميلة جدًا يا أحمد.

لقد قمت بتثبيتها كما طلبت.*

----------


## أحمد طايل

*شكرا جزيلا يا حلا     وفقت دوما للعلا*

----------


## أحمد طايل

*من ذا هناك لكى يبارز
ويجوب واسعة المفاوز؟؟*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

سبقتني حلا بتثبيتها و لكن النهم أنه ثبتت

فكرة جد رائعة أخي أحمد

و قد كنت أنتويها من مدة و لكنك كنت السباق إليها

سأكون معك من المبارزين

و أتمنى أن يعود بهذه اقصيدة إلى شعر الأصالة مجده من جديد

تحياتي أخي الكريم

د.جمال مرسي

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

لي فقط استفسار

هل يلزم أن تكون المبارزة على نفس البحر أو القافية

تحياتي

د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أخي الشاعر المبدع غريب الدار 
هذا ما كتبته انت بحنكة لسحب أقدامنا للنزال
و على نفسها جنت براقش

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,crimson,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من ذا هناك لكى يبارز=ويجوب واسعة المفاوز؟؟[/poem]

خذ عندك يا عزيزي :

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إني لها ، إني لها=فأنا الذي قطع الفلا
شِعري فلا نِدٌّ لَهُ=في كلِّ ميدانٍ علا
أمحو غريمي إن أبى=و أُذيقُهُ طعمَ البِلى
و لربما سامحتُهُ=إن جاءني مُتَوَسِّلا
شِعري فإما غالبٌ=في كلِّ حربٍ أو (فـلا)[/poem]

تقبل ودي و احترامي

أخوكم د. جمال مرسي

----------


## أحمد طايل

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,orangered,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="inset,4,deeppink" type=2 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
قل لى : أتعرف من أنا
حتى تواتيك الشجاعة
الشعر عندى فى الطباع
وليس شيئا من صناعة
والشعر عندك لو علمت
تراه مزجاة البضاعة
تراه منكور الصفات
لدى تميم أو خزاعة
هيا تكلم .. كى أراك
وقم بسيفك واليراعة[/poem]  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,orangered,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="inset,4,deeppink" type=2 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
> قل لى : أتعرف من أنا
> حتى تواتيك الشجاعة
> الشعر عندى فى الطباع
> وليس شيئا من صناعة
> والشعر عندك لو علمت
> تراه مزجاة البضاعة
> تراه منكور الصفات
> لدى تميم أو خزاعة
> ...


كده .. طب خد دي :

أنا الأديب وليس لي
علم بشعراء المجاعة
والشعر عمري والفؤاد
وشعر غيري بعض ساعة  
والشعر عندك قد علمت
أراه مردود الشفاعة  
أراه مكسور القوافي
دون وزن أو صناعة
هاقد سمعت فأين ردك
يا شُعَيْر ومن أضاعه

 ::   ::   ::   ::  

اسكندرية تلعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أحمد طايل

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="outset,4,purple" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انظر لأول ماسطرت
تراه مضروب العروض
وأنا أبيد إذا انتويت 
كما الإيزالو للبعوض
أتقول عنى ما تقول
وذاك شعرى كالفيوض
يزيح أشكال الغثاء
ويعصف البيت الهيوض
آه لنفخ فى الحشا
أواه ياوجع ال......[/poem]

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## حلا

> كده .. طب خد دي :
> 
> أنا الأديب وليس لي
> علم بشعراء المجاعة
> والشعر عمري والفؤاد
> وشعر غيري بعض ساعة  
> والشعر عندك قد علمت
> أراه مردود الشفاعة  
> أراه مكسور القوافي
> ...



*
سعيدة بانضمامك ياصعيدي، كلماتك قوية ، أنا لست خبيرة في العروض ولكني مع غريب الدار في أن عليك مراجعة الشطر الثاني.
سأقوم بتشجيعك لفترة حتى يدخل عضو جديد*

----------


## على درويش

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
غريب الدارِ يا طيرا = تجلى فى سما شعرى
ألبى الان دعوته = لينزفَ بعدها  حبرى
فهذا الشعر يكتبنى = واحساسى به فكرى
ولى لو تدرى جمهور = يعيش الآن فى صدرى
فبسم الله مجريها = وهيا يا أخى نجرى
فهل أبصرت عصفورا = يجارى خطوة الصقرِ

 [/poem]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,orangered,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="inset,4,deeppink" type=2 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
> قل لى : أتعرف من أنا
> حتى تواتيك الشجاعة
> الشعر عندى فى الطباع
> وليس شيئا من صناعة
> والشعر عندك لو علمت
> تراه مزجاة البضاعة
> تراه منكور الصفات
> لدى تميم أو خزاعة
> ...



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,indigo" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دعوتَ مبارزاً و جهلتَ قدري = و قد عبقَ الدُّنى نثري و شعري
هو النارُ التي تكوي الأعادي = و للأحبابِ كالأنسام يسري
رويتُ الشعرَ من أنهار قلبي = ففاض جمالُهُ من فيضِ نهري
فلا تُثِرِ الحفيظةَ يا صديقي = أخاف عليك إن ما ضاق صدري
فإن الليث صبّارٌ أَنُوفٌ = و إني مثلَهُ أزهو بصبري
أراك صمتَّ ، لم تنطق بحرفٍ = أخِفْتَ من النزالِ فرُحتَ تجري؟
تجوبُ المنتدى قسماً فقسماً = ذريعةُ من بحربٍ ليس يدري
فأين سلاحُكَ الفتاكُ، قُلْ لي = تثلَّمَ ؟ أم تراه بأرضِ قفرِ ؟
دفنتَ السيفَ كالأعرابِ خوْفاً = بصحْراءِ التخاذلِ أم ببحرِ ؟
و قلتَ : أصون سيفي عن عداتي = و عند الحادثاتِ يكون ذُخري
و هل كنزال ليثٍ في خصالي = ملماتٌ ترى في كل دهر  ؟
إذا ما كنتَ يا ولدي شجاعاً  = هلُمَّ إلى النزالِ فداك عمري[/poem]

تحياتي يا غريب الدار
و لكل الأخوة المتبارزين

----------


## أحمد طايل

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,crimson,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="inset,4,purple" type=2 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
أقهقه حين يأتينى نذيرُ
 أراه يفر من قلمى الحديدِ
وأعجب حين أسمع منه صوتًا
كصوت النار فى قلب الجليدِ
يهسهس مثلها فى مثل قولٍ
 تراه بغير قد أو قديد
زعمت بأن شعرك لا يبارى
 دعاوى الشيب فى رأس الوليدِ
دعاوى من رأى فى الورد عيبا
 هو الحسن اليزيد عن المزيدِ
أتضحك ؟ آه لو تدرى لفرّت
 دموع العين من خوف الوعيدِ
وإنك قد ولجت بأرض وحش
 سيقصم من قصيدك كل جيدِ
ستصرخ أن أغيثونى فإنى
 تجاوزت الحدود وذا ك" سِيدى"[/poem]

----------


## أحمد طايل

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="sienna" bkimage="backgrounds/23.gif" border="solid,4,darkblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
سمعت بأن درويشا تحدى
وقال بأنه صقر النزال
ينازل بالبخور إذا وبعض
من الفاسوخ أو أثر الموالى[/poem]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,crimson,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="inset,4,purple" type=2 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
> أقهقه حين يأتينى نذيرُ
>  أراه يفر من قلمى الحديدِ
> وأعجب حين أسمع منه صوتًا
> كصوت النار فى قلب الجليدِ
> يهسهس مثلها فى مثل قولٍ
>  تراه بغير قد أو قديد
> زعمت بأن شعرك لا يبارى
>  دعاوى الشيب فى رأس الوليدِ
> ...



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkred,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,chocolate" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أتاك الفارسُ البطلُ الهمامُ = فلا تفزعْ إذا نطق الحسامُ 
بريق الحرفِ عندي مثل بدرٍ = أضاء الكونَ إنْ جنَّ الظلامُ
أرى عرقاً تصبَّب يا صديقي = و جفناً زاغَ ، خاصمه المنامُ
و ترتعد الفرائصُ من لقائي = و لم تُطْلَقْ إلى الآنَ السِّهامُ
و لا كشَّرتُ عن نابي ، لأني = إذا كشَّرت يرتاع الأنامُ
كتبت الشعر في مهدي صغيراً = و لي في الشعر شأنٌ و احترامُ
تردد شعريَ الحاني طيورٌ = بمصرَ ، و تنتشي منهُ الشآمُ
فكن حذراً إذا ما قلت شعراً = أمام البحر يأتيك الملامُ[/poem]

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

*على استحياء حرفي سوف أمضي
أغض الطرف عن ذاك الهجاء
غريب الدار قد ساق المعاني 
فما فتئت ترددها السماء
جمال ردد الزهو انتصارا
يتوق اليه في هذا البلاء
وبي شوق الى سهم صغير
يصيب كلاهما رغم الحياء .....!
ستحملني الحروف  بنصل سيف
قوي الخطو موفور الرجاء













عفوا

لخربشات لا تليق بهذه الاجواء الاكثر من رائعة من الشعر الكامل في كل اركانه
الذي امتعني فوق الوصف
ما كان سوى توقيع متواضع أرادفقط
ان يستبقي نفسه قليلا
بين أقلام المبدعين

شكرا لكم جميعا

تحياتي*

----------


## بنت مصر

ايه دا جرير والفرزدق !!
بجد كلكلم رائعين تسلم ايديكم يا مبدعينا 


بسنت

----------


## أحمد طايل

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="deeppink" bkimage="" border="solid,3,orangered" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رشا ..رشفت دمى رشقاتُ شعرٍ
  ترفق ثم هاج بى النسيبا
ورشت فى هجير الشعر ماءً
 من الورد المعطر قد أذيبا
رميتِ السهم يا أهلا بسهم 
ترصد خاطرى وهوى المغيبا
رأيت الشعر من أنثى وإنى
 أرى الأنثى القصيدة والحبيبا
ترى من أنت زرتِ فصار شعرى
 رقيقا سائغا عذبا قريبا
نسيتُ جمال والدرويش حتى
 وغبت بما نظمتِ أشم طيبا
وأحسد كل حرف قد مسستِ
 وتفعيلا تردد  مستجيبا
لشعر ليس تلزمه المعانى
 وُيلزم قلبىَ الحرََّ الوجيبا
أيا دكتور مرسى قف قليلا
عن الترديد ..أسعفنى طبيبا [/poem]

----------


## الصعيدي

> أخي الشاعر المبدع غريب الدار 
> هذا ما كتبته انت بحنكة لسحب أقدامنا للنزال
> و على نفسها جنت براقش
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,crimson,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> من ذا هناك لكى يبارز=ويجوب واسعة المفاوز؟؟[/poem]
> 
> خذ عندك يا عزيزي :
> 
> ...


*أهلا يادكتووووووووووووور

أنت الذي قطع (الفلا)فل لا المفاوز والفلا
أنا ند شعرك ذا الذي من كل معنى قد خلا
شعري أباد شعيركم فغدا هناك مجندلا
أمحو بقافيتي فحول الشعر لا أخشي البلى
وأذيقهم كأس المنون بكل بحر قد علا 

    
*

----------


## على درويش

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="sienna" bkimage="backgrounds/23.gif" border="solid,4,darkblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
> سمعت بأن درويشا تحدى
> وقال بأنه صقر النزال
> ينازل بالبخور إذا وبعض
> من الفاسوخ أو أثر الموالى[/poem]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا من أتانا داعيا لسباق = ببضاعة تدعوا الى الاشفاق
انى لأحمل فى هجاك قصيدة =  هيا فلن يجدى قناع واقى
فلقد أتيتك ياغريب مبارزا = هيا اشهدوا يامعشر العشاق
ولتقرءوا شعرا يفيض عذوبة =نهر ومجرى ماؤه  أحداقى
وقد اتخذت من القريض مطية =والحرف سيفُُ هام بالأعناقِ
ولقد قرأت قصائدا لك نظمها =يبدو كبرج فوق تل نفاقِ
فانهض وبارز بالقريض مقاتلا = قد فاق عنتر والاسود رفاقى
أسفى عليك وقد حملتَ كنانةَ = لا شك مثل حقيبة الحلاقِ
لا تحسبن الشعر ينفع وحده = ما لم يتوج صحبه بخلاق
هل يستوى الأمراء فى عليائهم = ومن اكتفى بالذيل أو بالساق!
كم شاعر قد خلدته قصيدةُ = ملئت قلوبَ الخلقِ بالاشراق
ولكم توارت الفُ الفُ قصيدةٍ = هل تدر عِلة ذلك الاخفاق؟
قم ياغريب ولا تجارى شاعرا =  لم ينتمى أبدا الى الفساق
لم ينحنى يوما لسلطان ولا =أغراه  لون (الأصفر البراقِ) 
دع عنك قول الشعر يا متكلفا = واسرح بقرد فى وغى الأسواق!![/poem]

ولكم تحياتى

----------


## الصعيدي

> لي فقط استفسار
> 
> هل يلزم أن تكون المبارزة على نفس البحر أو القافية
> 
> تحياتي
> 
> د. جمال


الأستاذ الفاضل د. جمال
سعدت جدا يا دكتور بالاشتراك معكم لأول مرة في قاعة الشعر .. غريب الدار رجعني لأيا م زمان .. ربنا يكرمه
وبيتهيألي يادكتور لو المبارزة على نفس القافية والبحر يبقى أفرس .. وواضح إن المنتدى فيه كفاءات شديدة .. الله ينور

----------


## ابن بيسان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ايها الاحبة..

سجال جميل هذا ..قد استمتعت به..وقد دعاني الشاعر الفحل د.جمال كي اشارك فيه

فوافقت على مضض..لان الهجاء وان كان من قبيل المداعبة لا احبه. انا احب الهجاء عن  غضب 

وعن قصد واعشقه  ::  ..

فيا استاذ جمال اليك :


قَدْ تُقْنعُ اْسْكيمو شِرا(ءَ)  ثلاجةٍ=  وتبيعُ حتى الرَّمل في الصحراءِ
قدْ تُقنعُ الأفعى بأنَّ لها قَفا=   وبأنّها في الحُسْنِ كالحِرْباءِ
أو تقنعُ الأعداء أن يتنازلوا =  عن "حقِّهم" في القدسِ دون عناءِ
ولقد أراكَ بِتَلْ أبيبَ مُرَشَّحاً  = أو عُمْدةً يا أفصحَ الخُطَباءِ
مهما تُحاولْ لن تفوزَ بِصَوْلةٍ = وَإِنِ اسْتَجَرْتَ بِأفْحَلِ الشُّعَراءِ
فارفَعْ شِراعَ السَّلمِ في ساح الوغى =  قبل النِّزالِ بِحَاِلكِ الغَبْراءِ
تَسْلَمْ فتَحقِنْ في تراجُعِكَ الدما = إن كنتَ من أهلِ النُّهى البُصَراءِ   بانتظار رؤية رايتك البيضاءمرفوعة اخي الحبيب جمال ::  تحياتي للجميع

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *أهلا يادكتووووووووووووور
> 
> أنت الذي قطع (الفلا)فل لا المفاوز والفلا
> أنا ند شعرك ذا الذي من كل معنى قد خلا
> شعري أباد شعيركم فغدا هناك مجندلا
> أمحو بقافيتي فحول الشعر لا أخشي البلى
> وأذيقهم كأس المنون بكل بحر قد علا 
> 
>     
> *


اهلا يا صعيدي
أقحمت نفسك .. فخذ عندك
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,indigo" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا لا أرى غير امرئٍ=قد جاءنا مترجِّلا
قطع الفيافي خائفاً=متندماً متوسلا
كلماته مبتورةٌ=و يقول شعري قد علا
فاعجب لشعرورٍ أتى=متكرشاً ، مترهِّلا
و اسمع نصيحة شاعرٍ=يمشي على نهج الأُلى
هذا الشعير اْذهب بِهِ=أكلاً لخرفان الفلا
أما لقاء فطاحلٍ=فيكون شعراً أو (فلا )[/poem]

و تحياتي

----------


## الصعيدي

> *
> سعيدة بانضمامك ياصعيدي، كلماتك قوية ، أنا لست خبيرة في العروض ولكني مع غريب الدار في أن عليك مراجعة الشطر الثاني.
> سأقوم بتشجيعك لفترة حتى يدخل عضو جديد*


أشكرك يا أخت حلا على ترحيبك وتشجيعك .. وأعترف فعلا بخلل الوزن في الشطر الثاني ويمكن تصحيحه كالتالي :

*أنا الأديب وليس لي علم بأشعار المجاعة* 

وشكرا لغريب الدار على جر رجلي للقاعة .. بس مش هاسيبه  ::   ::

----------


## بنت مصر

بجد موضوع شيق وممتع جدااااااااا
وفعلا انتوا عباقرة الشعر

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,indigo" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> على استحياء حرفي سوف أمضي=أغض الطرف عن ذاك الهجاء
> غريب الدار قد ساق المعاني =فما فتئت ترددها السماء
> جمال ردد الزهو انتصارا=يتوق اليه في هذا البلاء
> وبي شوق الى سهم صغير=يصيب كلاهما رغم الحياء .....!
> ستحملني الحروف  بنصل سيف=قوي الخطو موفور الرجاء[/poem]
> 
> ...



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,gray" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهلا رشا أهلا رشا=هذا صباح الإنتشا
أهلاً أخيتنا التي=سهرت إلى وقت العِشا
أوَ لم تنامي ، و الدجاجُ= ينام ما ذاق العَشا ؟
أخشى على عينيك من =جَهرٍ يصيبُ و مِن عَشى
قومي لطبخِكِ و امزجي=بيض الدجاجِ مع النشا
و لتتركي هذا النزالَ..=مؤججاً و مُنعنَشا
هذا الغريب رأيتهُ=نحو النهاية قد مشى
قومي اغزلي كفناً لهُ=و لتجعليهِ مُزركشا[/poem]


اهلا بالأستاذة رشا التي افتقدناها في قاعة الشعر

و ما عاد بها إلا هذا النزال الشعري الجميل الذي هي أهل له

و لكل جميل .


لي ملحوظة في هذا البيت :

غريب الدار قد ساق المعاني =فما فتئت ترددها السماء

كلمة السماء هنا فاعل و أولى بها الرفع

و لكن قافيتك سارت على الهمزة المكسورة

و لكي تجدي مخرجاً ... قولي سمائي

فما فتئت ترددها سمائي


تحياتي لك و للجميع

د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="deeppink" bkimage="" border="solid,3,orangered" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ورشت فى هجير الشعر ماءً
>  من الورد المعطر قد أذيبا
> رميتِ السهم يا أهلا بسهم 
> ترصد خاطرى وهوى المغيبا
> رأيت الشعر من أنثى وإنى
>  أرى الأنثى القصيدة والحبيبا
> ترى من أنت زرتِ فصار شعرى
>  رقيقا سائغا عذبا قريبا
> ...


أخي غريب الدار

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,crimson,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,sienna" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أتطلب نجدتي أم خِفت مِني=و تنتظر الغضنفرَ أن يُجيبا 
علمتَ بأن جُرحك مستبدٌ=فجئتَ اليوم تطلبني طبيبا
سأرأفُ بالذي أبدى اعتذاراً=لأستاذ القوافي مستجيبا
و لكن أن تعدْ تهذي فإني=أريك بُعيدَهُ يوماً عصيبا[/poem]

أخي الشاعر الجميل غريب الدار
لي ملاحظتان على ما كتبت في ردك على رشا
ا-رشا ..رشفت دمى رشقاتُ شعرٍ
  ترفق ثم هاج بى النسيبا
هنا كلمة النسيبا المفروض انها فاعل فيجب أن تكون النسيبُ
و إن أردتها بالفتح كما كتبت فلتقل أهاج بي النسيبا

2-في هذا البيت :


وأحسد كل حرف قد مسستِ
 وتفعيلا تردد  مستجيبا

لا يجوز إشباع التاء في مسستِ في ضرب صدر البيت
و لكن في التصريع فقط

تقبل ودي و تحياتي

د. جمال

----------


## الصعيدي

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> غريب الدارِ يا طيرا = تجلى فى سما شعرى
> ألبى الان دعوته = لينزفَ بعدها  حبرى
> فهذا الشعر يكتبنى = واحساسى هنا فكرى
> ولى لو تدرى جمهور = يعيش الآن فى صدرى
> فبسم الله مجريها = وهيا يا أخى نجرى
> فهل ألفيت عصفورا = يجارى خطوة الصقرِ
> 
>  [/poem]


معلش يا باشمهندس .. بس أنا قلت لو كتبتلكش يمكن تزعل

ودرويش أتى يحبو
ومايدريه بالشعر
سينزف حبره ندما
ويبكي طيلة العمر 
وهذا الشعر يكتبه
بلا حس ولا فكر
ولا الجمهور يعرفه
وأدري أنه يدري 
فبسم الله أذبحه
على بوابة الشعر
وإني هاهنا صقر
فأرني صولة الفأر 

 ::   ::   ::  

اسكندرية أجدع ناااااااااااااااااس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

دخلت لكى أسجل إعجابى وأعلن متابعتى للموضوع
للأسف إنه غير مسموح لشعر العامية بالإشتراك
وإلا كنت وريتكم شغلكم

----------


## أحمد طايل

عزيزى الدكتور جمال
   اقرأ فضلا
 لولا الحياء لهاجنى استعبار
ولزرت قبرك والحبيب يزار

المفعول متاح إذا ...فى ياء المخاطب
ولم أشبع التاء فى مسست...والأمر فى ذلك عروضا يمكنكم الرجوع إليه فى كثير...
وقبل وبعد
الشعراء أمراء الكلام يصرفونه كما يشاءون

هات ماعندك ياعزبزى.....وتروّ قبل العتاب
لولا الحياء لهاجنى استعبار...نعم.................تدين لى باعتذار لغوى...

----------


## أحمد طايل

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="backgrounds/5.gif" border="outset,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
درويش جاوزت المدى  درويش قصدك فى سدى
درويش تهجونى أنا     درويش يومك قد بدا
دق الطبول بأى زار    ذاك أجدى مقصدا
أورح وأوقد شمعة    واصرخ بألوا ن الندا
علق حجابا واذبح     الديك اليتيم مرددا
مالى ومال الأكرمين   وقد أتيت مقلدا[/poem]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

[QUOTE=على درويش]
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,indigo" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا من أتانا داعيا لسباق = ببضاعة تدعوا الى الاشفاق
انى لأحمل فى هجاك قصيدة =  هيا فلن يجدى قناع واقى
فلقد أتيتك ياغريب مبارزا = هيا اشهدوا يامعشر العشاق
ولتقرءوا شعرا يفيض عذوبة =نهر ومجرى ماؤه  أحداقى
وقد اتخذت من القريض مطية =والحرف سيفُُ هام بالأعناقِ
ولقد قرأت قصائدا لك نظمها =يبدو كبرج فوق تل نفاقِ
فانهض وبارز بالقريض مقاتلا = قد فاق عنتر والاسود رفاقى
أسفى عليك وقد حملتَ كنانةَ = لا شك مثل حقيبة الحلاقِ
لا تحسبن الشعر ينفع وحده = ما لم يتوج  صحبه بخلاق
هل يستوى الأمراء فى عليائهم = ومن اكتفى يالذيل أو بالساق!
كم شاعر قد خلدته قصيدةُ = ملئت قلوب الخلق بالاشراق
ولكم توارت الف الف قصيدةٍ = هل تدر علة ذلك الاخفاق؟
قم ياغريب ولا تجارى شاعرا =  لم ينتمى أبدا الى الفساق
لم ينحنى يوما لسلطان ولا =أغراه  لون (الأصفر البراقِ) 
دع عنك قول الشعر يا متكلفا = واسرح بقرد فى وغى الأسواق!![/poem]

ولكم تحياتى


أخي الحبيب علي درويش 

خذ هذه من قلب محب لك :

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,green,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,darkred" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أضحكتَ قلبي يا أعز رفاقي=ببديعِ شعرٍ ناصعِ الإشراقِ
لك يا ابنَ درويشٍ عليهِ تحيَّةٌ=أهديكها من قلبيَ الخفَّاقِ
هذا الغريب أراه جاوز حدَّهُ=فأتى حياضَ الفارسِ العملاقِ
ما زال يحبو في القوافي مدركاً=أنْ هكذا سيظل في الأنفاقِ
و لقد عرفتكَ يا عليُّ مبارزا=فحلاً تهابكَ زمرة الفسّاقِ
فاصفح عن الجُهّالِ ، إن دموعَهم=تدعو أيا خِلّي إلى الإشفاقِ[/poem]

و تحياتي للجميع

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ايها الاحبة..
> 
> سجال جميل هذا ..قد استمتعت به..وقد دعاني الشاعر الفحل د.جمال كي اشارك فيه
> 
> فوافقت على مضض..لان الهجاء وان كان من قبيل المداعبة لا احبه. انا احب الهجاء عن  غضب 
> 
> وعن قصد واعشقه  ..
> 
> فيا استاذ جمال اليك :
> ...



أخي الحبيب ابن بيسان

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اشكرك أيها الغالي لتلبية دعوتي لهذا النزال الشعري الشريف
و الذي أحب أن أقوله هنا فقط انه ليس هجاءا و لكنها مداعبات كيبوردية 
للتسلية و ليست للهجاء و تغيير النفوس و إلا لكنت أنا أول المنسحبين منها
لأن هذا ليس من طبعي و لا ديدني كما تعلم.
و بما أنه نزال شعري لطيف شريف فأنا ان أعلن انسحابي و لن أرفع الراية
البيضاء كما أشرت إلا أن ينسحب الخصوم و يسلمون بإمارة الشعر للأمير .

و لك أقول :
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,orangered,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,darkblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أوَ ما علمتَ بعزتي و إبائي=و بأنني في الحادثاتِ فدائي
فإذا نطقتُ الشعرَ خرَّ منافسي=من خشيتي غرقاً ببحرِ دماءِ
و إذا صمَتُّ أرَ الذئابَ و قد عَوَتْ=فأسيرُ قُدماً و الذئابُ ورائي
و أذود عن حوضي بسيفٍ مصلتٍ=و بشعريَ المتلألئ الوضَّاءِ
ما كنتُ أقبل أن أكون مرشحاً=إلا لمنصبِ فارسِ الشعراءِ
فأنا الأمير فيا خنافس بايعوا=هذا و إلا غضبتي و هجائي[/poem]

تحياتي أيها الغالي

و للجميع مودتي و احترامي

----------


## أحمد طايل

لولا الحياء لهاجنى استعبار...نعم.................تدين لى باعتذار لغوى...





> و بما أنه نزال شعري لطيف شريف فأنا ان أعلن انسحابي و لن أرفع الراية
> البيضاء كما أشرت إلا أن ينسحب الخصوم و يسلمون بإمارة الشعر للأمير .


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="coral" bkimage="backgrounds/10.gif" border="double,9,sienna" type=3 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قبح الجهالة ليس يدركها الخنا
    (وعداوة الشعراء بئس المقتنى)
أوهمت نفسك بالإمارة مثلما 
         ظن الغراب بأنه عذب الغنا
ولقد علمت بأن سيفى باتر
     وانظر فذا أثرى عليك مبرهنا
وأكاد أسمع نزف جرحك هاتفا
  بك كم ستلقى من مثيلى بالقنا
عد عند رشدك ليس يخطىء تائب
 عن غيه والجد يلزمه العنا
عد عند رشدك إن وجدت دليله
فإذا ضللت فليس ذا  ذنبى أنا
وأنا أعيذك من مرارة غضبتى
 ودوى رعد أن يثار ويعلنا
نم عن ظنونك ذاك أجدى صاحبى
من أن تنام العمر ذكرى للفنا[/poem]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> لولا الحياء لهاجنى استعبار...نعم.................تدين لى باعتذار لغوى...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="coral" bkimage="backgrounds/10.gif" border="double,9,sienna" type=3 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> قبح الجهالة ليس يدركها الخنا
>     (وعداوة الشعراء بئس المقتنى)
> أوهمت نفسك بالإمارة مثلما 
> ...




[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,indigo" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انا لا أعادي جاهلاً ،لكنني=أسقيه من سُمِّ المنية و الضنى
كلا و لم أعتب عليهِ ، لأنني=ما كان طبعي أن أعاتب أرعنا
لي من خصال الصالحين و نبلهمْ=ما لست تعرفهُ ، و ما ذنبي أنا
صبرٌ و إيمانٌ و حسنُ صنائعٍ=و لذا أعفُّ عن النذالة و الخنا[/poem]

أخي الكريم غريب الدار

أرى ان النزال قد بدأ يأخذ منحىً آخر 
و لذا سأكتفي بما قيل 
ليس انسحاباَ و لكن حفاظا على أواصر الإخوة التي تربط بين
أعضاء المنتدى و شعرائه 
لقد قبلت بهذا النزال مع علمي انه في مرات كثيرة يشذ عن الهدف
الذي كان لأجله و على ما يبدو انه لم يخب حدسي .

اشكرك على لحظات الإمتاع التي عشناها مع هذا النزال
و أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق
و احييك على شاعريتك الفذة 

تقبل ودي

أخوكم د. جمال

----------


## الصعيدي

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,indigo" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> انا لا أعادي جاهلاً ،لكنني=أسقيه من سُمِّ المنية و الضنى
> كلا و لم أعتب عليهِ ، لأنني=ما كان طبعي أن أعاتب أرعنا
> لي من خصال الصالحين و نبلهمْ=ما لست تعرفهُ ، و ما ذنبي أنا
> صبرٌ و إيمانٌ و حسنُ صنائعٍ=و لذا أعفُّ عن النذالة و الخنا[/poem]
> 
> أخي الكريم غريب الدار
> 
> أرى ان النزال قد بدأ يأخذ منحىً آخر 
> ...


أخي الحبيب .. د. جمال .. أقدر لك هذا الموقف الكريم .. وأسفت أيضا لما بدر من الأخ غريب الدار وأحسب أنه لم يعن حقا ماقال وإنما استدرجته الكلمات فقال ماقال .. سعدت جدا بهذا النزال الشعري .. وجراكم الله خيرا

أخي الحبيب .. غريب الدار .. كده بوظت علينا المشوار ده .. ما كانش يصح تقول
*قبح الجهالة ليس يدركهـا الخنـا* 
كده الدكتور جمال مدين لك باعتذار أدبي .. أحسب أنك لم تقصد الإساءة ولكنها بدرت منك على أي حال .. والرجوع إلى الحق فضيلة .. سعدت جدا بمشاركتكم .. وإلى لقاء قريب

الصعيدي

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

> رشا ..رشفت دمى رشقاتُ شعرٍ
> ترفق ثم هاج بى النسيبا
> ورشت فى هجير الشعر ماءً
> من الورد المعطر قد أذيبا
> رميتِ السهم يا أهلا بسهم 
> ترصد خاطرى وهوى المغيبا
> رأيت الشعر من أنثى وإنى
> أرى الأنثى القصيدة والحبيبا
> ترى من أنت زرتِ فصار شعرى
> ...


*سأرد عليكم*

*عندما اتوقف عن الابتسام لهذه المعزوفة التي ما اتاني مثلها يوما*

*وعن الضحك على الرد المشاغب للدكتور جمال*

*مش ممكن بجد* 
**

----------


## على درويش

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

"غريب الدار" شعرك جار  = فأشعل قاعتى بالنار
وأشهدكم أساتذتى = الا لوم لقلب ثار
فقد أعددت أسلحتى = وقلمى اخوتى منشار
يداوى كل مغرور = ويشفى الرأس والأفكار
فهيا قم وناظرنى = وحكم بيننا الزوار
ووعدٌ بعدها تمضى = لتتقن حرفة المعمار
فان الشعر احساسٌ = وبيتك لو ترى منهار
وان الشعر أخلاقٌ = ومدرسة لها نظار
ومهما الأعين ارتفعت = حواجبنا لها أستار
لكل بيننا قدرٌ = وهذى سنة المختار
فهيا الآن واتبعنى = لتعرف حكمة الأشعار
ولن اخفيك اشفاقى = على طفل له استعبار
اذا ما جائنا يحبو = ويلهو بيننا فى الدار
وأوسعناه تدليلا = وأعددناه فى الشطار
يفاجئنا بتقليد = لنا كى  يلفت الأنظار
وما أبصرته حملا  = غدا كالثعلب المكار
أتيتك شاهرا سيفى = فصبرا يا غريب الدار
ومهما دارت الايام = لن يصمد لليث "فار"[/poem]

أخى غريب الدار لقد أسعدتنى بشعرك الجميل والحوار الذى بدا جذاب وأسعدنا جميعا ولكن لا بد أن لا ترتدى الأعمال الجميله ثوبا يشوه جمالها أو لا بد أن تبقى أواصر الود بيننا جميعا ممدوده ،ويعلم الله اننى برغم ضغوط عملى الشديده احاول ان اتواجد بينكم حبا لكم جميعا  وأعتذر للدكتور جمال عن اى حوار اعتقد انه غير مقصود على الاطلاق
لك تحياتى

----------


## أحمد طايل

الأخ العزيز الفاضل د. جمال مرسى
الإخوة الأعزاء
عزيزىالمهندس على درويش
عزيزى الصعيدى
تحياتى وتقديرى
    هذا أوان النثر إذا.....لن أتحدث عما أكنه لجميع من  فى المنتدى من التقدير والاحترام . وأحب هنا أن أؤكد مابدأت به فكرة هذا الحوار ونبهت فيه إلى عدم المساس بكرامة أحد , وعندما ساقنا الشعر إلى هذا النزال تحول الأمر من هجاء لأشخاص بأعينهم إلى رد شعرى على مايقال من لسان أى أحد أيا من كان وكيفما كان , يرد على الكلام بكلام لا على الكرامة بكرامة. ولقد سمعت ما رد علىّ البعض به وأطال وأغلظ ولأنه ليس موجها لى بل هو سجال الشعر للشعر , تماما مثلما يلكم الملاكم زميله على الحلبة وهو له صديق . وتعلم يا دكتورجمال أن الفرزدق كان صديق جرير بل ومن تميم هو أيضا وقالا فى بعضهما الكثير والكثير فتركا لنا دررا رائعة من الصياغة والإبداع...وأنا هنا لا لأعتذر عن خطأ لم أفعله وقد قيل فىّ ماقيل فى الخمر ولم أغضب وقد رد الدكتور جمال على لآخر ماقلت فأغلظ وام أغضب لأنه لا يعرفنى ولا يوجه كلاما لى فى شخصى ولكنىأحزن من سوء فهمى ولأن كرامتكم يادكتور جمال ليست أعز من كرامتى ولما قد يتقول به البعض ويتناصح فأنا أعلن توقفى -وليس انسحابى- عن الا ستمرار فى استفزاز أحد واستثارته حيث تبين فعلا أن سيفى مهند جارح وسأتوقف عن المشاركة  لا فى السجال أو الموضوع فحسب بل فى المنتدى كله إذا رأى الإخوة ذلك ودعونى إليه , فلا أحب أن أكون كالغريب دائما يظن به الظنون...
وللبعض أن يردد خلف نزار

لو أنى أعرف أن البحر عميق جدا.. ما أبحرت


ملا حظة : ما جاء فى البيت الأول كان على سبيل تسيير الحكمة وإطلاق العام لا تقييده متصورا كشاعر أن قبح الجهالة ليس يدركها الخنا ولم أتوجه بها لأحد بعينه..

     تقبلوا تحياتى ولكم جميعا خالص الود والتقدير والاحترام

وعلى رأى المثل اليابانى (اللى بعده.....)

----------


## على درويش

اخى الكريم غريب الدار
وصلت رسالتك الى تماما  وربما اخى الكريم نكون نحن الاثنان فى سن واحده ولهذا ربما اتقبل منك فى سجال شعرى مالا ربما لا يتقبله من هم اكبر سنا وبرغم من تواضع صديق مثل جمال النجار الشديد وبرغم اختلافى معه فى الكثثير من وجهات النظر الا اننا نكن لبعضنا شديد الاحترام وانا واثق تماما ان د/جمال بقلبه الابيض وبصدره الواسع سوف يتفهم ما قصدته ونحن يا اخى نفتخر بأمثالك بيننا شاعرا سوف نستمتع بقلمه المبدع وقد قرأت كتابا لمنتدى المثقف العلربى منذ فتره قصيره لمناظرة بين شاعر جزائرى واخر مصرى وكانت قمه فى الابداع وخفة الدم ةدون تجريح لاحد وكانت ارتجالا للشعر 
اشكرك كثيرا واقول لك هل يمكن لأحد لاى سبب أن يترك بيته 
انت يا اخى فى بيتك وبين اخوانك 
تحياتى لك ولكل المشاركين فى قاعات الادب وكل قاعات المنتدى
اخوك على

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الأخ الكريم غريب الدار
السلام عليكم أيها الغاضب 
مع كل ما أكنه لكم من ود و تقدير فلم أكن أتمنى أن تكون هذه هي النهاية .. أن تترك المنتدى
كلا أخي الكريم .. لا تتسرع .. فلم يطلب منك أحد هذا بشكل أو بآخر .
لقد كان نزالاً شعريا بأي شكل كان . و كان يسير من بدايته وفق ما طرحته و و جعلته شرطا للنزال 
ألا و هو عدم المساس بكرامة شخص بعينه و أنا شخصيا التزمت و كذا باقي المتنافسين .
إلى أن حدث ( و هذا ما حدثتني به نفسي ) ما شعرت به ان الأستمرار فيه قد يوغر النفوس
 أو يغير الأصدقاء فأليت لنفسي أن أجلس على دكة المشاهدة بدلا من وجودي في المضمار نفسه .
خرجت في صمت على أمل أن تكملوا أنتم النزال . 
فأنت شاعر فحل و معك من الأخوة الشعراء من هم ليسوا أقل من شاعريتك ( أنا لست منهم على أية حال )
و تأملت أن تستمر هذه المنافسة بينكم و بالفعل رأيت مداخلة الشاعرة رشا و الشاعر على درويش و الصعيدي
و قلت ان الأمر سيسير على ما يرام إلى أن جئت أنت لتعلن علينا انسحابك من النزال بل و من المنتدى كله لأسباب 
لسنا مسؤولين عنها .عموماً هذا شأنك أخي الكريم فإن تبقى فالبيت بيتك و إن ترحل فلك ما تريد
و لكن اريد ان أقول لك فقط أننا لم نخطئ في حقك في شئ .
وجودك معنا سيسعدنا أما إذا قررت المغادرة و هذا شأنك ..فنحن لن نخسر شيئاً كما تفضلت و قلت بنفسك

و أخيرا لك كل الإحترام أينما و حيثما كنت

 د. جمال مرسي

----------


## أحمد طايل

د. جمال
تحياتى
أنا لست بغاضب ولكن متعجب
نحن أهل صناعة..وأدعى أننى أعرف مايدعى بالمسكوت عنه والمجاز والبلاغة ومابين السطور وغير ذلك مما ضمرته رسالتكم. أنا لم أقل إننى غاضب ولا أعتقد أن ثورتى كانت ثورة الغضب وستجد فى رسالتى السابقة ما يتضمن المزاح لا احتدام الغضب , ولم أرجع إلى أحد الخطأ..
على أية حال سعدت بكم جميعا...ولأنك عضو رئيس فى هذا المنتدى فحقا ماقلته من أن المنتدى لن يخسر..
أقولها مرددا قول الشاعر

ووضع الندى فى موضع السيف    مضر كوضع السيف فى موقع الندى

ولا مانع من إقصائى من المنتدى لأنى تجاوزت الحدود فى شعرى وأوغرت النفوس

ومازلت تدين لى باعتذار لغوى....بدليل"هاجنى" فلا يمنعك عن ذلك شىء..وبلا فخر أقولها ..رغم تخصصى الأكاديمى فى علوم اللغة الإنجليزية إلا أن لغتى العربية كانت ومازالت أتحدى بها كل متحد منذ كنت أرتع فى الحدائق..لاغرورا أزعم ذلك بل شرفا وأرفض أن يجادلنى فيها إلا من لديه الحجة وعلى منه البينة. وأظن أنكم قرأتم الضرائر والصاحبى وفقه اللغة والكتاب وما كان مما تعلم.... وفى الجميع متسع للحق..
  تحياتى وأرجو أن تكون مباشرا فى نقدك صريحا فى غضبك عندما يختلف معك أحد بعدى...


تحياتى


والسلام عليكم جميعا...أراكم إذا قدر الله على خير فى حياة لا تحدها شبكة عنكبوتية

----------


## الصعيدي

إيه يا جماعة .. وصلتوا لإيه ؟؟ .. لو هتكملوا قولولي عشان مجهز لكم قنبلة .. وأنا شايف إن كده الحمد لله النفوس هديت ومافيش داعي حد يزعل ولا يسيب المنتدى .. ونكمل في هدوء .. والهجاء مسموح بس بدون كلام خارج .. وأظن ده ما يزعلش حد ..

----------


## أحمد طايل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين

إخوتى الأعزاء
تدبرت أمر ماكان منى ومن الجميع واستفتيت قلبى كمسلم قبل أى شىء فوجدت أن مافعلته لا يرتقى لما أنال به رضا الله , بل هو مدخل للشيطان أقرب برغم عدم النية فى ذلك ...فتنة الشعر قبل أى شىء ..فلا هجاء بين مسلم ومسلم...أرجو أن يسامحنى الجميع على ما بدر منى دون قصد أو تخصيص أو تعمد..اللهم اغفر لى ولإخوتى فى الإسلام ماكان وماسيكون مما علمنا وما لم نعلم وماقصدنا وما لم نقصد واهدنا جميعا سواء السبيل..

والله من وراء القصد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي الحبيب غريب الدار

و أنا عني أيضا ابدي لك اعتذاري على كل حرف بدر بدون قصد لك أو لغيرك

لقد كان النزال فعلا مدخل للشيطان و الحمد لله ان تداركنا ذلك سريعا و إلا لو تمادينا لكانت الطامة الكبرى

اخي الكريم

بعد هذا الموقف الشريف النبيل منك اقولها صراحة لك ...

أحبك في الله

و أرجو ألا تترك المنتدى

عدني بذلك و لك الشكر

أخوك في الله

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## أحمد طايل

أحبك الذى تحبنى فيه
وجعلنا الله للإسلام من خير الناصرين

----------


## حلا

*الحمد لله أن العاصفة قد هدأت، ونحن سعداء بإخوتكما ياد. جمال ويا غريب الدار.


أنا أيضًا أتمنى أن لانخسر شاعر مثلك ياغريب دار*

----------


## د. سلطان

أعجبني قول من قال إن اللغة هي الشاعر مؤكدا على العلاقة الجدلية في ذلك ..لقد عشت معكم أيها الأحبة هذا السجال الشعري الراقي ، وفوجئت ، وأنا في معمعة الفيروسات التي تعبث بجهازي،بفيروس جديد دخل هذا السجال، ولست أدري ما سره، ولكنني انتظرت حتى يزال هذا الفيروس ، وقد تحقق مأربي في ذلك..( ولكنه لم يتحقق بعد في جهازي)..
أحبتي الدكتور جمال ، وغريب الدار .. لم أشك لحظة في أنكما ستخرجان من هذه المعمعة منتصرين بأخلاقكما وقيمكما التي تحكم الشعراء الكبار من أمثالكما.. وقد أثلجتم صدري بكلماتكم الأخيرة، يبدو أن ( الأنتي فيروس ) انتصر أخيرا..ولكن أرجو أن لا تحرموني من صادق دعواتكم في التخلص من فيروسات جهازي...
أشكركما على كرم أخلاقكما ، وسعة صدريكما، وأقول لغريب الدار أنت صاحب بيت ، ونحن الراحلون.. فلا تحرمنا من وجودك بيننا شاعرا نعتز به ، ونشرف بالقراءة له..
لاحرمنا الله منكم أيها الأحبة..

----------


## ابن بيسان

السلام عليكم ايها الاحبة

اكتب والابتسامة ترتسم على شفاهي لاني كنت أتوقع ما حصل

من حساسيات بين الاخوة الشعراء.لقد كان لي تجربة مشابهة في 

منتدى الواحة ..بدأنا بهدوء وانتهينا بزوبعه.

ولذلك عندما دعاني اخي الحبيب الشاعر الرقيق د.جمال

كتبت انني قبلتُ على مضض لتخوفي من ان يحدث ما حدث بين الاخوة.

فاقرأوا إن شئتم ما كتبت في الواحة في نهاية السجال وقارنوا.(على فكرة ما زلت ابتسم).


الاخ الحبيب

معارج الروح

وانا اعلمكم بتعليق مداعباتي معكم جميعا

اود ان اعلمكم من صميم القلب بانني اعتذر اشد الاعتذار اليكم

والى كل من أوذي باية كلمة او بيت او معنى.فما قصدت الا

المزاح والمداعبة.فارجو ان تسامحوني ان بدر مني ما اساءكم.

فانتم جميعا اهل للخير وكرم الاخلاق وسموها.وهذا اول مرة ادخل فيها مناظرات كهذه وربما تكون الاخيرة.

اخوتي واخواتي

ليس في قلبي لكم الا الود والاحترام ويشهد الله انني احبكم جميعا

ولا اخفي عليكم انني احيانا وفور نشري المناظرة كنت اتضايق جدا

مخافة ان تجرح شعور احد منكم او ان يساء الفهم على خلاف ما قصدت.

اخي الكريم والشاعر الجميل

معارج الروح

هلا غفرت وسامحت اخيك ان كنت آذيتك قيد انملة؟

ارجو ان لا تبخل على اخيك بذلك.

اخي الحبيب معارج

لك مني اصدق الحب وعظيم الاحترام

وشرف عظيم لي ان يكون اسمي الى جانب اسمك

في هذه الواحة الجميلة الغراء المعطاءة بوجود امثالكم

تحياتي وحبي لكم جميعا

المخلص

ابن بيسان

 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

رد الشاعر معارج الروح





 

الحبيب "ابن بيسان"....وبقية الإخوة والأخوات......في الحقيقة كتبت تلك الأبيات لألطف الجو قليلا.. لا لأني غاضب أو ناقم بل على العكس تماما... أنا مستمتعٌ أشدّ الاستمتاع بهذه السجالات الجميلة.:011:

هي هدنة فقط لجسّ نبض القلوب ولتجديد المحبة والود هذا كل ما في الأمر.

وما عهدناك يا أخي "ابن بيسان" إلا طيّب القلب جميل الخلُق باسم الثغر حنونا رحيما.

وما عهدنا "محمود" إلا محمود الشمائل نبيل النفس حكيما وقورا.

وكذلك أختنا الفاضلة "ندى القلب" "وأميمة" "وياسمين" والجميع.

لك تحياتي ومودتي وورودي أيها الحبيب ....:0014::0014::0014:

"لا مانع من استغلال طيبتك هنا بطلب تصدير أطنان من "الكنافة" لأخيك الذي حُرِمَ منها سنين عديدة!"D:




تحياتي وحبي للجميع

كم أحب هذا المنتدى الرائع 

وأعضاءه الشامخين المتحابين.

المخلص

عبدالوهاب القطب

----------

